# Artificial Snow Machine Help



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

This year, I'm putting a "Christmas overlay" to my haunt (Greywood Manor) and thusly wanted to have a snow machine that will make it flurry over my cemetery.

Just as with smoke machines, there are so many choices out there! I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a certain brand and model to buy. I'd only want to pay 60-80 dollars at the most for the machine. I know that small ones won't cover the ground with snow - and I don't need it to. I just need the effect to be produced in the air above the cemetary.

For ground cover, I'm looking into artificial snow powder that comes in bags or something and is fairly inexpensive. Does anyone have any suggestions for what I should use as ground cover?

Since my cemetery is outside, they of course both would need to work well outside.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

I've waited a month and still no replies!!
Just thought I'd give everyone one last chance to respond with help, otherwise I'll be going into alone into what looks to likely be uncharted territory! I'll let you know how it all goes.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry, I never saw your original post. I do a yeti themed haunt every five years. Last time I did it we used chauvet snow machines.
they stunk. out of the 11 I purchased none lasted the season without rebuilding.
In 2012 I plan on buying my machines and fluid from Froggys fog. Dont cheap out get a good machine and a warranty.
http://www.froggysfog.com/category/20-machines.40-snow/

If you want to stick with your budget, then drop the snow. I fought it all year. I actually smashed up a few of the machines with a sledge hammer after the season ended and it felt great!
As far as ground cover i dusted the ground with portland and wetted it down, Got carpet out of carpet stores dumpsters and painted it white and added glitter for estra ground cover. I made icicles out of aluminum foil.
The whole thing was a ton of work. I have gotten four 8'x300' rolls of white filter fabric (looks like snow). for the next time i do it, it will work alot better but set me back about $1100 but the reduction in headache will be worth it.
Get a good snow machine. I dont think an $80 will last a night- they didnt for me.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

You could try http://www.christmasfanclub.com/ There are a lot of home haunters over there that do Christmas displays.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the help guys! As much as it pains me to say this, I think I'm going to take your advice Allen and skip on the snow machine for now.
I just can't justify spending $300 on a snow machine not knowing the for sure situation of my haunt in the upcoming years (I'll be a junior in college this fall, and may need to take it easy a few Halloweens depending on where I end up going in the fairly near future.)

There's some fake ground snow I may look into (around $25 ish) which would be much more in my budget for this year.


----------

